

An Advance in Tractor-Beam Technology - sizzle
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/scottish-tractor-beam

======
cottonseed
Reminds me of the 3-d acoustic levitation demos:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odJxJRAxdFU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odJxJRAxdFU)

------
btbuilder
While space is not a perfect vacuum how is any kind of accoustic-based
technology going to work outside of an atmosphere?

